# Logan 14 Carriage problem



## John_Dennis (Apr 14, 2014)

My Logan Carriage will not completely disengage the cross feed. You can stop it with your hand but it turns when I let go.

Also the drive screw has the points worn off the threads near the chuck. seems like an un=natural wear pattern.

Can I take the carriage front off without the parts going everywhere? How involved is that?

Thanks

John


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 16, 2014)

The carriage came off without any problem.  The case was filled with heavy gear oil which may be too thick for this machine.  The cases are glued together with silicone sealant and I can not get them apart.

The feed screw bushing is badly worn. Anyone know where to get a new one? the shaft size is 1.12 inches 

Thanks

John


----------



## RandyM (Apr 17, 2014)

John_Dennis said:


> The feed screw bushing is badly worn. Anyone know where to get a new one? the shaft size is 1.12 inches
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



John, Have you tried Logan directly? Here is their website, Logan Lathe


----------



## Redlineman (Apr 17, 2014)

Also;

Know that bronze bushings tend to be very standardized, and as such an be found many places. McMaster Carr is a good example.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 17, 2014)

John_Dennis said:


> Also the drive screw has the points worn off the threads near the chuck. seems like an unnatural wear pattern.



Actually, the pointy threads are the unnatural part. Those Acme threads are normally flat on top. 
I suspect your leadscrew is heavily worn (pointy threads) in the center and unworn original at the ends.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...act=rc&uact=3&dur=1805&page=1&start=0&ndsp=11


----------

